# OW says shes PREGNANT!!!!!



## raising5boyz (Nov 8, 2008)

Now this is not the woman that he left me for....but rather another woman he had a month long relationship with while we seperated. 

She contacted me yesterday and asked if I was SURE that he had a vesectomy....as she is pregnant and he is the *only* one she has been with in over a year.

Personally I think she is full of crap and just trying to stir up more problems for my marriage. Afterall...I *KNOW* he had a vesectomy over three years ago....I was there with him and watched the whole process. He said that she told him she had an IUD in place, AND he wore a condom! Really, I don't think there is anyway that she could actually be pregnant with his child. 

He broke up with her in the end of December (He and I started talking again in mid January). Now shes calling saying all this.....what the heck???? Does she have nothing better to do then try to start trouble??? Opinions Please....I'm pissed....at her mainly...but at him to for EVERYTHING that I have had to put up with....not to mention things I still have to put up with...like this...!!!! I'm NOT happy.


----------



## reidqa (Mar 25, 2009)

The trouble only good until a DNA test.

Then a good in your face laugh is in order.

Hey you know the truth.


----------



## reidqa (Mar 25, 2009)

If you ever need advice great org.

Citizens Against Paternity Fraud - truth by DNA testing Part 1


----------



## Mumofthree (Dec 26, 2007)

raising5boyz said:


> Now this is not the woman that he left me for....but rather another woman he had a month long relationship with while we seperated.
> 
> She contacted me yesterday and asked if I was SURE that he had a vesectomy....as she is pregnant and he is the *only* one she has been with in over a year.
> 
> ...


Sounds like she's just stirring things up for him! She's obviously is p*ssed at him for something and is trying to get him back by upsetting you!
I would take her pregnancy with a pinch of salt, especially as you know he had the vasectomy and he wore a condom... 
She obviously needs to get a life! 
Ughh it really upsets me when the OW targets the wife when they don't get their own way!!


----------



## raising5boyz (Nov 8, 2008)

Thank you for your postings....I just needed to hear from someone else that she is just being stupid, and that I have nothing to worry about. Kind of interesting that her request was for money to help with an abortion....kinda looks as though she wants to cause trouble _AND_ get some money out of him. This is the 4th time she has tried to contact him and cause trouble. 1st she was messaging him on myspace and asking why he was getting back with me...and saying that she would always be there for him as a friend (he immediatly closed his myspace page), 2nd she called him while she was drunk and was flipping out that he didn't want to be her friend still....3rd she was texting him and saying a bunch of stuff about how she missed him and wanted to see him...and was glad they met up a few days prior (funny how he was with me the entire day she was referring to), 4th this latest "pregnancy" thing.

Aggravates the hell outa me....does she really have nothing better to do with her life??? I think the next time she pulls something like this, my husband and I will both go get no contact orders in place against her...I'm not playing these highschool games!


----------



## Tim (Mar 24, 2009)

She has a problem. Go on her myspace page and look if she has any suspicious red flags around like suicidal thoughts, accounts of being 'empty' etc...

I'm willing to bet she is a Cluster B personality (Bipolar, histrionic, etc..). These people are the easiest to get in bed and are highly attention seeking. The reason why she is coming around now is because she has no 'source' to suck attention from at the moment so they go and track down past 'sources' and your husband is one of them. 

These people can be dangerous so watch out. Just be very boring with them and repeat the same sentence over and over like "I have nothing to say to you" or something like that, very neutral, very non-instigative.


----------



## raising5boyz (Nov 8, 2008)

Tim! Thank you! I think you may of hit the nail on the head!!! After talking a little more to my husband...he told me that one of the reasons he stopped seeing her was because her emotions and moods would swing wildly from one extreme to the other. He said that she started talking suicidal at one point. I looked up her myspace page....shes one of those girls that acts like she is Gods gift to everyone....she thinks everyone is jealous of her because she is so amazing...etc...that all sounds to me like a cover for some serious insecurities about herself. 

Thanks for the advice of not letting her get a rise out of me....I will do that if she contacts me again.


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

although a vasectomey can fail... his was most likely successful, as most of them are. It Is possible to get a woman pregnant, after a vasectomey, if it didn't take, this is why a lot of the times the doc will do a full sperm count, once the operation is done, to make sure it has been effective at stoping the sperm from getting through....

You add that on Top of a condom.. And an IUD???? I would have a hard time believing that she is actually even pregnant, much less by him.

I am wagering she's not even preggers... that's probably a lie too. 

I would pay her antics no mind... and if she won't leave you or your husband alone... I'd get a restraining order..


----------



## raising5boyz (Nov 8, 2008)

Yes...a vasectomy can fail...but after 3 years of him and I having a very active sex life, and I tend to get pregnant very easily (afterall I have 5 boys!  I am 99.9% positive his vasectomy worked.

I think she just loves drama and is trying to stir some up.

Wish she would get a life!!!


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

yes, definitely a drama queen.... she's grasping at straws now, because she knows she's lost his affections. And so she will say anything now, to get him to pay attention again...

She sounds desperate. Sad... ;-) 

if she keeps bothering you two, I'd get a restraining order.


----------



## AZMOMOFTWO (Jun 30, 2008)

Well one thing your husband can do is to go get tested again. I was a bit worried this would happen with the OW in our situation too. She has contacted him several times to talk about something "really important". His strategy was not to reply at all. He said that even a negative reply would spur her on but no reply at all she'd get bored. It seems to have worked, last time was more than 2 months ago and he never did find out what that really important thing was. He also had a vascetomy but I figured that wouldn't stop her from making the claim. He had two tests after it and he was guaranteed it took. But I figured just making that claim would cause problems, he never allowed her that opportunity. 

So don't even speak to her, hand up the phone. Make sure your husband does the same and she will go away.


----------



## raising5boyz (Nov 8, 2008)

So the OW came into the place I work today looking pregnant....my boss was there, so I didn't deal with her directly....I'm not even sure she knows that I recongnized her...but she was definitly trying to make sure I knew who she was because she had her friend that was with her call her name a couple of times quite loudly. I didn't even look up from what I was doing. But it does PISS ME OFF!!! So should I get a restraining order now? Or just ignore her and hope she goes away? I can't help but wonder how things would of gone had my boss not been there? Was she hoping for a confrontation? Rumor is she likes to fight....and I want nothing to do with that! 

Advice? Suggestions?


----------



## AZMOMOFTWO (Jun 30, 2008)

raising5boyz said:


> So the OW came into the place I work today looking pregnant....my boss was there, so I didn't deal with her directly....I'm not even sure she knows that I recongnized her...but she was definitly trying to make sure I knew who she was because she had her friend that was with her call her name a couple of times quite loudly. I didn't even look up from what I was doing. But it does PISS ME OFF!!! So should I get a restraining order now? Or just ignore her and hope she goes away? I can't help but wonder how things would of gone had my boss not been there? Was she hoping for a confrontation? Rumor is she likes to fight....and I want nothing to do with that!
> 
> Advice? Suggestions?


You can get an order of protection which means she can be arrested just for being on your property. You may be able to get it for your place of employment too. Does she have any reason to be there at all? Sounds like this woman is nuts and her showing up at your work is just the first sign. Go get the order of protection. Its different than a restraining order, you don't have to prove cause and its easier to get.


----------



## Tim (Mar 24, 2009)

raising5boyz said:


> So the OW came into the place I work today looking pregnant....my boss was there, so I didn't deal with her directly....I'm not even sure she knows that I recongnized her...but she was definitly trying to make sure I knew who she was because she had her friend that was with her call her name a couple of times quite loudly. I didn't even look up from what I was doing. But it does PISS ME OFF!!! So should I get a restraining order now? Or just ignore her and hope she goes away? I can't help but wonder how things would of gone had my boss not been there? Was she hoping for a confrontation? Rumor is she likes to fight....and I want nothing to do with that!
> 
> Advice? Suggestions?


I'm not sure you can get a restraining order under these circumstances. Unless there is incident of harassment...in this case its not harassment but only because she was careful. 

I think there needs to be 2 documented cases of harassment or something...not sure cause I'm no lawyer or cop, and it could be different in your state.

She could be pregnant, it could be his, might not be his, or she could be faking it all. I'm willing to bet she's pregnant but your husband is the only one she feels she can milk for responsibility (these people have no sense of responsibility, they shift it on to others).

Just stay away, avoid her etc... If she shows up at your house, call the cops, don't hesitate. Calling the cops is a good way to document her behavior.

Again...play the bore game with her...be very boring and non-engaging....that goes for your husband. So sorry your husband messed with someone like that, he needs to take the lead in taking care of this but you can't control what he does...so just deal with the cards you've been dealt.


----------

